# First eggs: Blue auratus!



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Today I came home to discover my Blue auratus had layed a clutch of 8 eggs! 
Here's a quick iPhone pic of them:










I haven't pulled them out of the viv yet to make sure they've been fertilized. How do they look?


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

it's hard to tell how they look in that pic. Congrats! My blue/black auratus laid 10 clutches last summer, and yet I saw (and heard) the male calling for the first time ever twice this week.

You'll know if they go bad. It's really obvious if they mold over. If they don't mold, by day 4 or so you will start to see development of a tad. I also always leave them in for 24 hours to make sure the male does his job.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Jadenkisses said:


> How do they look?


Blurry!  Congrats!


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Haha, I know! Here are some better pictures of them.
(Oh, and in all my excitement, I mis-counted them - there's 7 eggs.)

Day 1 - 4/10:










Day 3 - 4/12:



















And today:




























Yay!! Looking good so far!!!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats! Its always exciting to see good eggs.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok guys, here's a little update on their progress! They're growing so quick!

Day 5:




























Day 6:




























Day 7:




























Day 8 (tonight):


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

And here are some pictures of the parents:


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats and nice looking parents!


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

You should put alittle water in the petri dish. Ive had some tads break out early with vains still out of them.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

JJhuang said:


> You should put alittle water in the petri dish. Ive had some tads break out early with vains still out of them.


It's hard to tell from the pics but there is water in the dish - just enough to half-way submerge them. Added some tadpole tea yesterday too. Whoa, I didn't know that some can hatch early like that - Thanks for the tip, I'll keep an eye out for that!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

awesome frogs and awesome photos! congrats on the kiddies.

-brett


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah best of luck, it get really exciting when you start to see their colors coming in. But thats not for another 1.5 months


----------



## dendrobateslover (Aug 18, 2010)

Cute tads and beautiful mommies/daddies! 

I'm hoping to start with breeding azureus by getting my father a sexed pair for Father's Day. I can't wait til I can see them grow up into little froglets!


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats! The parents are gorgeous!


----------



## ctenosaur (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

funny, mine are almost exactly the same age, look just like that, first one broke out today


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everybody!! I really appreciate all the complements! 



devder1 said:


> funny, mine are almost exactly the same age, look just like that, first one broke out today


Awesome! A few hours ago my first one broke out! Then 2 more, and now I'm waiting on the other 4. I wish I could stay up all night waiting for them!
I'll be posting some more pics soon!!


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

I've got tadpoles!!!
All 7 have hatched and are now living in their tadpole containers. The other 4 finally broke out tonight, just a few hours ago. They're all looking good so far!


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

awesome...we were gone for 2 nights and came home to find a clutch of 11 eggs from our blue/black auratus!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How did I miss this?! Congratulations and gorgeous frogs! Can't wait to see the froglet pics


----------



## dartdevil1 (Apr 23, 2011)

congrats on the babies.i was just supprised too.i came home today to find a clutch of 6 eggs in my blue and black viv


----------



## dewlou (Sep 2, 2007)

They look great.


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Very nice! More pics!


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

how are they doing? mine which broke out 4/24-4/26 are still tads, still waiting on legs


----------



## misteja (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice! Great photos!


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

devder1 said:


> how are they doing? mine which broke out 4/24-4/26 are still tads, still waiting on legs


I've got Campana auratus from 5/19 which already have back legs and some from June with them as well. The oldest one is bulging where its front legs will come from. Funny that the Blue and Blacks lay larger clutches than my campanas. I generally get 2 to 3 eggs so far since they've been breeding. I've got 8 tads in the water now, with the latest one being deposited last night in one of the small half cup tupperware reusable containers of water I place in the tanks to let dad deposit them. Works like a charm. The tank is massively grown up with Pothos and Selaginella uncinata and its got algae on the glass, but they seem to love it, so I'm not messing with the setup. 

Zac


----------

